# Dutch Satin



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I get the occasional Dutch satin pop out of my Dutch line. I don't breed them back in, but I do keep them sometimes because I think they're pretty. I had two in a recent litter, an argente and an agouti, and here they are at five weeks old:


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh dear. Mid-deuce shot of that argente :lol: 
They're gorgeous, otherwise!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

markings look decent as well.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely mice, SarahY. Thank you.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Argente <3 I have a pied doe and buck of argente. Love the colour!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't see the pix.

Later; oh, now I can see them. I think this hotel is haunted by something that lives in the electrical system...one light turns itself on and off without the aid of human hand. They told me there was a ghost.

By the way; where have you hiddwn the instantaneous maater transporter? Or my flying car?

If I had either I''d be all, like, "Sneak; sneak neak...pause...sneaksneaksneakpounce...runrunrunrunrunr......*bwahahahaha*...mine, al mine......*HAH!"

And I heard somewhere s**t happens, and by Murphy, always in the best shot. Precious.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

ooo I like these


----------

